# Pi



## happa95 (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't know why i decided to post this but whatever. So, to what digit has everyone memorized pi??? I decided to memorize it today and within 30 minutes, was able to memorize the first 60 digits. Also, for BLD does that count as a good enough natural memory to use visual memorization?


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 25, 2008)

On pi day i memorised somewhere around 100 digits


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 25, 2008)

I used to know 40. Now I can only remember like, 8.


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 25, 2008)

I used to know about 50 now I know about 20. But If i saw them again Im sure I'd get it back fast. But what does this have to do with BLD and visual memory? :s its completely different.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 25, 2008)

I used to know 100. I think if i thought hard enough I think I can still remember them but idk. It takes too long to try.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 25, 2008)

I learned up till 350 once but then i just TOTALLY got bored with it and stopped. i wish i kept it up 

now i only can recall like.... 90 of them lmao.


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 25, 2008)

I remember about 200. I've practised memorizing numbers a bit, my record in one second is 14 digits and I can get 10-12 quite easily.


----------



## Jai (Apr 25, 2008)

Ha, I got 15 in one second, first try. Oh, do you mean memo, or reciting? I recited 15 digits in one second 
I know 66, I stopped memorizing a long time ago, but I recently started up again, but I only memorized like, 6 more digits.


----------



## F.P. (Apr 25, 2008)

about 3000.


----------



## tim (Apr 25, 2008)

uhm, exactly 5!


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 25, 2008)

I guess 100 is the magic number. Probably because it feels nice and round. I, too, had memorized up to about 100, but then i started cubing and lost interest in memorizing it. I can probably recite about 60 still, but i am sure i could jog the memory with a fair amount of ease.

@Jai: we may have to have a competition with this!


----------



## Ewks (Apr 25, 2008)

I know about first 2 digits after the number 3. Just enough to get me through my homework if I don't have a calculator.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2008)

There was an earlier thread about this, but it looks like the search function won't find a word as short as "pi".



F.P. said:


> about 3000.



Wow, F.P., you're hardcore! The most I ever had was 960. I'm around 200 right now, but I could get up to 500 in a day if I worked it back up. I've recited 660 digits of pi while juggling 5 balls without dropping. I consider that my only unofficial world record in anything.


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 25, 2008)

tim said:


> uhm, exactly 5!


Is that 5 or 5!?



Jai said:


> Oh, do you mean memo, or reciting?


I meant memorizing random digits. I admit, a bit off-topic.


----------



## brunson (Apr 25, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> I used to know 40. Now I can only remember like, 8.



To compute the circumference of the universe with an error less than the diameter of a proton, you need 41 digits of pi.


----------



## F.P. (Apr 25, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> There was an earlier thread about this, but it looks like the search function won't find a word as short as "pi".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha, that's awesome; I never tried while juggling. : D


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 25, 2008)

I used to know around 250 but now I can only recite around 150...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2008)

F.P. said:


> Haha, that's awesome; I never tried while juggling. : D



Here's the list:
http://pi-world-ranking-list.com/lists/juggling/index.html

I really should do an official witnessed "performance", so I can get on the official list. I'd have to relearn all those digits, though, and brush up on my 5-ball juggling.

You should submit your 3000 to the list, too - it would tie you for 28th on the list:
http://pi-world-ranking-list.com/lists/memo/index.html


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 25, 2008)

oh WOW memoing 14 digits in one sec? i have to try to beat that! hehe

also another little thing to mention, is anyone here really able to memo license plate numbers well? for some reason if i see a license plate and i try to memo it just like once, i remember it for the rest of my life lol. here are a few WIHOUT peeking at them 

Moms License plate: AVFJ 036
Grandmothers License plate: AWJX 497
Friends moms license plate: Choyces(old license plate was Can 2)
Friends sisters license plate: BCBV 498
Friends Sisters BF license plate: 829 ORX
Person on street across from my friend: 964 PYY
Random License plate i've seen: ALSH 412
Person who lives near me: HONGER
Friends License plate: AJPP 043

and thats all I can think of at the moment lol, i forgot like 2 i used to know grrr lol.

Please dont tell me I have to go running around town checking all of these do I? lol   the ones i listed are because i know i have them correct 99.9% (nothing is 100%)


----------



## Inusagi (Apr 25, 2008)

I remember 5. I never tried seriusly.


----------



## SkateTracker (Apr 25, 2008)

Umm, 3? haha, I've never tried, don't have much desire to do so either.

I did memorize a bunch of random numbers back in October 07, looked at them for about 15 minutes and hadn't looked at them again since and I still remember them.

164359
266559
413264
962404
037428
519723
548465
651300


----------



## Dene (Apr 26, 2008)

The great thing about a computer is that it can generate the numbers for you!! Wow, who would have thought?!!

3.14 is all I know and all I would ever care to know.


----------



## immortalcube (Apr 26, 2008)

[Sarcasm] you know what else is cool?!! computers can solve rubik's cubes really fast too!!!! Let's just all give it up now!!! [/Sarcasm] 

I used to know it out to like 20 places, but the most I can remember right now is 3.14159265...


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 26, 2008)

from memory... [correct my mistakes :-D]

3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375

thats... eh... 48?


----------



## happa95 (Apr 26, 2008)

yup. Pretty good!


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 26, 2008)

3.1415926535...
Macky memorizes e.
I can't memo numbers very well. Tell me a phone number and I'll forget it in a minute. I don't remember any phone numbers of anyone I know.

Concepts, words, random sentences, and ideas are so much more easier. I've memorized a few paragraphs word for word in a few minutes. (It was required for us to recite essay studied in class when I was in China for 1st grade.)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 26, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> from memory... [correct my mistakes :-D]
> 
> 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375


 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280

continued!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > from memory... [correct my mistakes :-D]
> ...



[owned]

lol


----------



## Dene (Apr 26, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> 3.1415926535...
> Macky memorizes e.
> I can't memo numbers very well. Tell me a phone number and I'll forget it in a minute. I don't remember any phone numbers of anyone I know.
> 
> Concepts, words, random sentences, and ideas are so much more easier. I've memorized a few paragraphs word for word in a few minutes. (It was required for us to recite essay studied in class when I was in China for 1st grade.)



Yea I memorised about 4 pages full of writing in a few hours at the end of last term as "study" for a regurgitation test. (I think I did well too!)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 29, 2008)

http://pi.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 29, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> http://pi.ytmnd.com/



I love it! Thanks, Hadley! I wish it didn't fade out so soon, though. Not even 200 digits!


----------



## F.P. (Sep 7, 2008)

Ah, I know the thread is old but well...they just updated the site. 

http://www.pi-world-ranking-list.com/lists/details/presslaber.html


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh my God..

As if Speedcubing wasn't bad enough. We're all no-lifers aren't we?


----------



## F.P. (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I suck at speedcubing.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 7, 2008)

oh my gosh, I didn't even realise people did this. It's pretty sad I think.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 7, 2008)

3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923
thats all I can remember right now, I haven't recited pi for about 3 years  
I use to know it up to ~150 decimal places


----------



## Flame838 (Sep 7, 2008)

3.1415926535...That's all I know. :/


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 7, 2008)

I used to remember like 300 of 'em...but I can't anymore...here's a good site to learn them! http://3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592.com/index314.html


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 7, 2008)

hahah, i know 8


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have memorized more...

3.141592653589793238462643383279


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 7, 2008)

in about 60 min memo about 500.


----------



## ooveehoo (Sep 7, 2008)

I had a bet with my friend that I could memorize 100 digits in one day. So the next day I knew 104. That was maybe 16 months ago. Now I might remember something like fifty. That time I had realized my head leaked really seriously, so I started practising my memory too (cubing/puzzles and chess came kind of with it too).


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 7, 2008)

3.14 
That's all I could memorize and also what most pepole could memo.


EDIT: Who saw on the Discovery Channel that this guy recited pi for 5 hours straight?


----------



## brunson (Sep 7, 2008)

I love pi. Cherry. Apple. Rhubarb. Delish.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 7, 2008)

brunson said:


> I love pi. Cherry. Apple. Rhubarb. Delish.



I prefer Pumpkin.


----------



## shelley (Sep 7, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> oh my gosh, I didn't even realise people did this. It's pretty sad I think.



We're on a speedsolving forum. I don't think we're really in any place to criticize.

I won a pi reciting contest in high school with 200 digits. That was like 5 or 6 years ago; I think I only know about 60 or so now.


----------



## shelley (Sep 7, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> 3.14
> That's all I could memorize and also what most pepole could memo.



Only because you didn't try. Do you know your own phone number? That's ten digits you are capable of memorizing right there.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 7, 2008)

Really? I didn't know that. I'll try to memo pi by at least 20 digits before I go to bed. Thanks shelley!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 7, 2008)

3.1415....
Though, for a few days after Dan Knights showed me the pi song I had maybe 10 digits going around in my head.


----------



## F.P. (Sep 7, 2008)

shelley said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > 3.14
> ...



Everyone can memorise way more than most people think.


----------



## n00bcubix (Sep 7, 2008)

i remember in pi day, i had a competition with this guy, he wanted to beat me at everything.
so we were at lunch memorizing and we got up to 270ish


----------



## Lewis (Sep 8, 2008)

I memorised about 180 digits of pi a while ago. I also tried memorising e but only got a few digits. 
Lately I've been memorising powers of 2 and know up to 67108864.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 8, 2008)

Why are people challenging pi? How come not 1/pi or sqrt2?


----------



## tim (Sep 8, 2008)

Why not 100 cubes?


----------



## F.P. (Sep 8, 2008)

they memorize sqrt(2)...

http://pi-world-ranking-list.com/sqrt2/index.html

hey tim, bin endlich auf dieser liste.


----------



## tim (Sep 8, 2008)

F.P. said:


> hey tim, bin endlich auf dieser liste.



Cool, but the other Austrian did it while juggling 3 balls .


----------



## F.P. (Sep 9, 2008)

but only 150 digits.


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 9, 2008)

Da komm ich doch glatt auch noch dazu  
nah I just know 3.1415926535897...


----------



## Piercy (Sep 9, 2008)

I have been able to know 721 digits, once.

Now, I know I'll know the first 100 for ever.


----------



## 3.14159265358979323846264 (Sep 10, 2008)

I can't get further than the first 3.


----------



## F.P. (Sep 10, 2008)

with this nickname you should.


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 10, 2008)

F.P. how many do you know?


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 10, 2008)

F.P. knows officially 6098 digits.


----------



## F.P. (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Stefan. 

As stated here:
http://www.pi-world-ranking-list.com/lists/details/presslaber.html


----------



## Ewks (Sep 10, 2008)

How much free time do you guys have?! I wouldn't have time to memorize any of the digits 'cause I have to study for school. I hardly have time to practice for the Euro Champs.


----------



## F.P. (Sep 10, 2008)

Hm, I don't go to school anymore and I never had to study when I did got to school.

When you meet your friends, go out at the weekends or watch TV I'm sitting in my room and memorizing Pi. 
It just depends on your priorities..."no time" is no excuse.


----------



## Ewks (Sep 10, 2008)

Well... When I'm not in school I do my homework or cube. But maybe I start memorizing Pi when I get out of school(maybe not). Anyway I'm already geeky enough being on the math class in my school and talking about my calculator when I'm on lunch break.


----------



## shelley (Sep 10, 2008)

3.14159265358979323846264 said:


> I can't get further than the first 3.



Irony?


----------



## Piercy (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm now back to 200.


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 22, 2008)

F.P. said:


> Hm, I don't go to school anymore and I never had to study when I did got to school.
> 
> When you meet your friends, go out at the weekends or watch TV I'm sitting in my room and memorizing Pi.
> It just depends on your priorities..."no time" is no excuse.



How do you memorize such an amount of digits?


----------



## F.P. (Sep 22, 2008)

Certain mnemotechniques...I changed my system pretty often.

I started with the basic major system from 0-99 and routes. I memorised the first 1000 digits with that system. Then I changed to a "no system"-system...I memorised 2000 digits of Pi by detecting certain patterns...that was actually pretty awesome.

Then I changed to the major system from 0-999 and memorised about 4000 digits with that (without routes...straight story; would have been such a waste of routes actually).


----------



## cubeman34 (Sep 22, 2008)

i would like to know a little more about those systems


----------



## rubiks to the third (Sep 22, 2008)

400, but not in order


----------



## F.P. (Sep 22, 2008)

cubeman34 said:


> i would like to know a little more about those systems



reminds me...I finally should make those vids on mnemotechniques.


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm also interested


----------



## tim (Sep 22, 2008)

Me too .


----------



## F.P. (Sep 22, 2008)

tim said:


> Me too .



Don't you know enough about it?


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 22, 2008)

A mate told me today that if I memorised Pi to 100 decimal places, he would give me £5. If I didn't, I had to give him £1. Best get to work =P


----------



## Jude (Sep 25, 2008)

Hm, funny I should read this topic, just a few days ago (before I saw this) I decided to learn Pi. So far I'm on 3.1415926535897932384626433
For some reason, about the same time, I started learning people in my school year's phone numbers, I know 20+ of those at the moment


----------



## Escher (Sep 25, 2008)

heh Chukk i know about as much as you know, as well as the next 2 numbers - 83.
i learnt it in groups of 3. for some reason thats just easier for me. 
3. <- everyone
141 <- knows these
592 
653 i think strings of 3 just break it down nicely
589 and are quite easy to commit to memory. 
793 For example the first 3 triplets just run off the tongue 
238
462
643
383


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 25, 2008)

3.1415 .


----------



## MistArts (Sep 25, 2008)

I only know 3.14159265358979323


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 26, 2008)

3.14159265358979323846 26433 83279 50288 41971 69399 37510

What I'm up to so far, and the blocks in which I remember them. I keep trying to recite up to 50 d.p. at 2 numbers per second, at a constant speed.


----------



## Crickets (Sep 26, 2008)

3.14, haha I suck at math!


----------



## blah (Sep 29, 2008)

Does no one think that the language plays a huge role in memorizing these digits?


----------



## F.P. (Sep 29, 2008)

blah said:


> Does no one think that the language plays a huge role in memorizing these digits?



err...why?


----------



## blah (Sep 29, 2008)

This may sound stupid, but I know Chinese and I think it's much easier to memorize numbers in Chinese because of various reasons that are inherent in the structure of the language. Monosyllabic-ness, for one. And also the numbers themselves are sort of pseudo-mnemonics already, damn this is hard to explain  I think this is part of the reason why a Chinese dude holds the world record?

I don't know much about insane amounts of information storage, but I do know languages matter for _tiny_ amounts of information such as BLD cycles  So I'm just speculating. Also, I can memorize long strings of numbers when they roll off my tongue easily, not when I visualize them in my head. So language does matter to me I guess.

What about you F.P.? Regardless of your memory method, do you visualize the figures in your head as you're saying them aloud or do they just roll off your tongue instinctively?


----------



## Jai (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's the blocks I memorized them in :
3.141592 6535 8979 323846 264 338 3279 502 884 1971 693993 75105 82097 4944 592 307


----------



## Laetitia (Sep 29, 2008)

It's in french, but I'm sure that there is an equivalent in other languages...

Que j'aime à faire apprendre ce nombre utile aux sages !
Immortel Archimède, artiste, ingénieur,
Qui de ton jugement peut priser la valeur ?
Pour moi, ton problème eut de pareils avantages.
Jadis, mystérieux, un problème bloquait
Tout l'admirable procédé, l'œuvre grandiose
Que Pythagore découvrit aux anciens Grecs.
Ô quadrature ! Vieux tourment du philosophe
Insoluble rondeur, trop longtemps vous avez 
Défié Pythagore et ses imitateurs.
Comment intégrer l'espace plan circulaire ?
Former un triangle auquel il équivaudra ?
Nouvelle invention : Archimède inscrira
Dedans un hexagone ; appréciera son aire
Fonction du rayon. Pas trop ne s'y tiendra :
Dédoublera chaque élément antérieur ;
Toujours de l'orbe calculée approchera ;
Définira limite ; enfin, l'arc, le limiteur 
De cet inquiétant cercle, ennemi trop rebelle
Professeur, enseignez son problème avec zèle

With this poem, it's easy to remember the digits.
You take each word, and the number of letters gives you a digit (if it's ten, then the digit is 0)
For example
Que j'aime à faire apprendre ce nombre utile aux sages ! 
Que -> 3 letters
J' -> 1
aime -> 4
à -> 1 
faire -> 5
etc.

Yes, I know, it's cheating 
I know 3,14159265358 without the help of the poem.


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 30, 2008)

Hehe... I memorized about the first 117-ish by a song... (Yankee Doodle in case you're curious; MathPath fun... kinda)


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 30, 2008)

Related to pi, but not to memorisation-
Could someone refer me to a simple proof that pi is irrational? I've been trying to explain that it is to a friend, but unfortunately the best reason I can come up with for why is "because."


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 30, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Related to pi, but not to memorisation-
> Could someone refer me to a simple proof that pi is irrational? I've been trying to explain that it is to a friend, but unfortunately the best reason I can come up with for why is "because."



Simple? There isn't one, unless you deem something like Wiles' proof of Fermat's Last simple. It is irrevocably irrational, 'tho.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 30, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > Related to pi, but not to memorisation-
> ...



It cannot be expressed as a fraction of two integers. I don't know if that proves anything, but maybe it does.


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 30, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...



That's the definition of irrational, yes. Now, the big (and really-hard-to-answer) question is why?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, that's my problem. I tell them its irrational and they have to ask WHY?!
Damn intellectuals xD
I've searched but most of it is way over my head. I may have to wait till I am better educated in maths.


----------



## qinwamascot (Sep 30, 2008)

I found a few proofs online that are quite readable for someone with a little bit of number theory and/or calculus. I don't know what your background is like, but there really isn't a good way to simplify this past this point. 

I found http://pirate.shu.edu/~wachsmut/ira/infinity/irrat_nm.html particularly easy. However, if you haven't had calculus II then you will not be able to understand it. Unfortunately, I can't think of a way to simplify the proof, and I'm sure that if there was one it would be widely available online, so if you can't understand it, you'll just have to wait to take calculus.


----------



## nicoJ (Sep 30, 2008)

haha

I listened to the PI song like one year ago

I was able (and i'm still be) to remember ~110 digits (thanks to the song)

People always laugh at me when i say i know "sooo many useless digits" but when i write them, they use to congratulate me.

I would like to memorize e (2.71828) digits, but i will wait until the science improves, ought to from digit #20, numbers CAN be wrong ( 1 + 1/t )^t : that's not an exact number, is it?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 30, 2008)

nicoJ said:


> I would like to memorize e (2.71828) digits, but i will wait until the science improves, ought to from digit #20, numbers CAN be wrong ( 1 + 1/t )^t : that's not an exact number, is it?


Um, what?


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 30, 2008)

I won the £5 bet for reciting Pi to 100 decimal places. Surprisingly easy, although the number of "that's really sad" comments was a bit disheartening. Frankly, it was easy money in my opinion; I just tried to remember bits more whenever I had a spare five minutes.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 30, 2008)

nicoJ said:


> ( 1 + 1/t )^t : that's not an exact number, is it?



Erm...No, its not, but it approaches an exact number as t tends to infinity...


----------



## Stefan (Oct 1, 2008)

Why do you say it's not an exact number?


----------



## blah (Oct 1, 2008)

Exact != Finite. That should clear things up a little :s


----------



## Mozza314 (Oct 5, 2008)

I know the first 100 really well, but I once knew 300. It annoyed the hell out of my friends when I used to recite them at school. They made a song about me:

I like pi, you like pi,
3 point 1-4-1-5-9
With a rad-ius and circumference too
Hello my name is Andrew

To the tune of that nursery rhyme (?) with "give a dog a bone" in it, I forget what it's called. They wrote verses as well!

By the way, those songs where the number of letters in each word corresponds to each decimal place are called 'piems'.


----------



## choipster (Oct 17, 2008)

you guys got me interested and now i haev it memorized up to 132 decimal places xD. the first 40 were really easy, then moderately difficult up to 70. up to 110 was a little hard, and now i'm struggling to add on more.


----------



## Tox|k (Oct 20, 2008)

well, i can tell you all ten digits which pi uses


----------



## Stefan (Oct 20, 2008)

Pi doesn't use any digits.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 20, 2008)

I remembered only the first 5 numbers.

What do you mean by Pi doesn't use any digits?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 20, 2008)

Pi is a number, not a representation of one. You might write "3.1415...", but that's not the number. It's only a representation of it. You cannot write down the number itself at all. The number itself is an abstract something which doesn't have or need a representation. Particularly not a particular one, so what really annoyed me about Tox|k's message was that it suggested a base-10 representation as *the* way to write pi.

And you probably wanted to say you remembered "the first five digits".


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 20, 2008)

The oldest BLD solver in the world: Mats Bergsten has done 9,000!!! decimals of pi.

For the upcoming cube day he asked for 4x4 and 5x5 BLD, do you think he will do it??

9,000! - wait till he starts to do multi BLD, this is a memory master 

(I guess he don't do multi yet because he is still to slow, he has only done BLD cubing for a short time)

EDIT: My misstake, I just checked, he did register for multi at the cube day... but he did not do it a SOC two months ago)


----------



## Rune (Oct 20, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Pi is a number, not a representation of one.
> 
> And you probably wanted to say you remembered "the first five digits".



You mean: "the first five digits of the representation of pi"?


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 20, 2008)

uweren2000 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Pi is a number, not a representation of one.
> ...



You mean: "the first four decimal places of pi"?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah yeah... I knew I cut him/myself some slack there. It'd be unnecessary and annoying to always add "the representation of", I just disliked Tox|k specifically talking about a certain representation as if it were *the one*. He talked about the digits on a higher level so I took the opportunity to point out more mathematical beauty. My other comment... "number" was simply ambiguous, "digit" is much clearer and even shorter.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Oct 21, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> The oldest BLD solver in the world: Mats Bergsten has done 9,000!!! decimals of pi.



Of course, there is someone who is older than Mats who has had a successful BLD solve.

(BTW, "How I want a drink, alcoholic of course, after the heavy chapters involving quantum mechanics." -> 15 digits.)


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 21, 2008)

cuBerBruce said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > The oldest BLD solver in the world: Mats Bergsten has done 9,000!!! decimals of pi.
> ...



Yes, but not in a WCA competiton


----------



## cuBerBruce (Oct 21, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> cuBerBruce said:
> 
> 
> > Kenneth said:
> ...



Wrong!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 21, 2008)

cuBerBruce said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > cuBerBruce said:
> ...



I assume you mean Bill McGaugh? He got a solve a couple of years ago, when he was younger than Mats. But he's older than Mats now. So Mats is the person who was oldest while getting a successful solve in competition, and Bill is the oldest person who has had a successful BLD solve. So Bruce is right.

For Mats to ever beat Bill with Bruce's record, he will have to outlive Bill.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Oct 21, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> cuBerBruce said:
> 
> 
> > Kenneth said:
> ...



Yes, Mike, that's who I meant (Bill). Of course, Mats is the oldest based upon age at the time of the person's most recent solve. (In fact, both of them have only one successful official BLD solve each, as of today.)


----------



## Tox|k (Oct 21, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Particularly not a particular one, so what really annoyed me about Tox|k's message was that it suggested a base-10 representation as *the* way to write pi.



Touche good sir. Only one other person has made that point when I make that pi digits joke.


----------



## Ben Wak (Sep 11, 2015)

*How much of Pi do u know of by heart be honest*

3.1415926535838


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 11, 2015)

alliance cubing said:


> 3.14159265358*97*



FTFY.


----------



## shadowslice e (Sep 11, 2015)

19: 3.141592653589793238

I got a bit bored when I was 10 or so and I was really geeky. I haven't really learned anymore since then tho

I also know about 6 digits of other "famous" constants like e, phi and the square root of 2.

But I don't know my own phone number... :-/

EDIT:I decided to make it a nice round number at 25 so I now know 3.1415926535897932384626433

yes, I know it's 26 digits but the double 3 was just too easy (so maybe 25 d.p.)

I don't use any memorisation techniques so maybe I'll learn more if and when I start BLD


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 11, 2015)

3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197


----------



## Berd (Sep 11, 2015)

3.14? Never learnt more than that haha.


----------



## TDM (Sep 11, 2015)

I know 50.
3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 11, 2015)

3.14159265 is all i remember


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 11, 2015)

I used to know 225 lol, now it's down to 150.


----------



## Memphis3000 (Sep 11, 2015)

3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693393751058209


----------



## willtri4 (Sep 12, 2015)

I think it's like 70 something.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 16, 2015)

75 not counting the 3


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Sep 16, 2015)

All I know is 3.141592653589793238 (I used to know more...)


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 22, 2016)

I only know about 170-180. I get bored sometimes and don't feel like cubing or stacking...


----------



## unsolved (Mar 22, 2016)

pi = 4(1 - 1/3 + 1/5 - 1/7 + 1/9 - 1/11 + 1/13 ...)


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 22, 2016)

unsolved said:


> pi = 4(1 - 1/3 + 1/5 - 1/7 + 1/9 - 1/11 + 1/13 ...)



Very nice.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 22, 2016)

I first learned about pi just 30 years ago and I already know it to 5 digits!


----------



## FakeMMAP (Mar 22, 2016)

lol, I know 200! (not factorial, just excited)
I have a vid on my channel, check it out (but find it by yourself, I'm too lazy to put the link right now xD).


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 22, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> lol, I know 200! (not factorial, just excited)
> I have a vid on my channel, check it out (but find it by yourself, I'm too lazy to put the link right now xD).


Don't think 200 factorial digits have been calculated yet.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 22, 2016)

You mean this thread isn't about the Pi OLL case???


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Mar 22, 2016)

I used to know about 250, but I stopped that "hobby" when I started speedcubing, and now I can only remember about 80 to 100.


----------



## Torch (Mar 22, 2016)

On a pi note, take the Pi Trivia quiz! I got 22/25, but the questions change every time.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 26, 2016)

Sa967St said:


> 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923
> thats all I can remember right now, I haven't recited pi for about 3 years
> I use to know it up to ~150 decimal places



Wow, I posted that 8 years ago.

3 years I knew 1337: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaNN2AEJyvg

I haven't practiced much since then. Now I probably know about 500.


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 30, 2016)

Sa967St said:


> Wow, I posted that 8 years ago.
> 
> 3 years I knew 1337: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaNN2AEJyvg
> 
> I haven't practiced much since then. Now I probably know about 500.



Oh, I loved that video!


----------



## Drad (Mar 31, 2016)

i know 20 3.14159265358979323846


----------



## hkpnkp (Mar 31, 2016)

Only three 3.14


----------

